# Mazurik Boat Ramps



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont know if today was unusual, but, its a 6 boat ramp, and I've never seen a more smoother launch and load at a boat ramp. In the twenty minutes I spent at the ramp, that includes launching and Loading, I bet there were no less then 20 boats. I thinking this would never be Alum Creek. Could not get how smooth it was. 

I wanted to share a instance on Lake Erie as a huge mother of a boat passed within 50ish feet of me creating at least a 3ft wake. Bass boat stern sits roughly less then 6 inchs above water line, and my wife who hates to drive my boat had to take control to swing the bow around to meet the oncoming wake.. (with me yelling of course) The BH's are everywhere. There was easily miles around me, yet he had to come that close? (Its not just Alum Creek)

On another note, I could easily get addicted to Lake Erie.....


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Things for us went pretty smooth there also. Most people did it right. We only got irretated with one boat. There was a guy with a larger boat by himself waiting to go up to the docks. As we slowly went buy him towards the docks he says "hey what are you doing" We respond dropping someone off to get the truck. He still gives us a dirty look. But we drooped off at the end not the side of the docks. After we picked up the truck and loaded our boat. His boat was still tied up to the dock waiting on him.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

There is a lot of boaters there by themselves. No choice but to tie up and get trailer, that's what the 2 courtesy docks are for as well as drop-offs. As far as being on the lake and the SWAMPERS coming by, no one will ever figure out why with miles of open lake, they have to come 50' from an anchored or drifting boat, must just wanna see your underside !!! Mazuricks ramp is one of the smoothest ones you'll encounter. Just wish they had a payable fish cleaning station there.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

The guy I was talking about used the regular dock with ramp to tie off.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gotcha. A tough decision when alone but people need educated, should be a sign stating to use courtesy docks if alone to get trailer. I have gotten guys trucks and trailers numerous times for them just to help em out. Its tough by yourself, extra time is needed but in turn, they should not get pi**y when someone is just doing what needs done. Kinda 50/50 deal for sure, just gotta bear with em and offer a hand if needed, might make a fishin buddy !!!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes I agree but if your by yourself you need to not be so pissy. Understand that the other boaters are also trying to get out of the water. The biggest difference is they have two people. One to man the boat one to get the truck. I have been out of the boating seen for quite a long time until now. But even back then things where the same. Just no internet to b***ch on.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I launch there quite often by my self, although mostly during the week. If it happens to be crowded, I will launch , then move boat to courtesy dock then hustle (best I can at my age) back to tow vehicle and go park. 
I almost always go to courtesy dock upon returning from the day's fishing.

It's always been a pet peeve of mine when I see people launch that have more then one person and they don't either A) have one of the people motor the boat over to courtesy dock or B) have one of the people park the boat. It's not rocket science to train your spouse/fishing buddy/friend to do ONE OR THE OTHER. Mostly , I see someone just hanging on to a dock line with their thumb up their arse.
Loud go fast boat owners are probably the worst. It's not uncommon to see someone with a 40' go fast, by them selves, launch their obnoxious boat, open the hatches, start the engines and leave them on fast idle while they take their time parking their tow vehicle and dilly dallying around.
Many times I've come close to cutting their dock lines and pushing their boat out away from the docks!!!
Rant over!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Boatnut 
I guess I am one of those people you see hanging onto a dock line with their thumb up their arse. Just don't understand why a guy I met 20 minutes before won't let me drive his $30,000 truck or his $20,000 boat, I mean they do know my first name.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

boatnut said:


> It's not rocket science to train your spouse/fishing buddy/friend to do ONE OR THE OTHER. M
> Rant over!


Tried for years to get my wife to motor on the trailer. She wont do it. I use the courtesy docks. She holds the ropes to the boat. Frustrating at times. For sure


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> Boatnut
> I guess I am one of those people you see hanging onto a dock line with their thumb up their arse. Just don't understand why a guy I met 20 minutes before won't let me drive his $30,000 truck or his $20,000 boat, I mean they do know my first name.


I understand completely. I prefer to thoroughly vett my potential fishing partners though.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's where I launch, if my wife goes she not a boat or truck driver. Most of the time I'm running alone. When launching I always pull mine to the end of the dock so others can unload. When coming back in I use the courtesy docks until I get the trailer.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

quackpot said:


> That's where I launch, if my wife goes she not a boat or truck driver. Most of the time I'm running alone. When launching I always pull mine to the end of the dock so others can unload. When coming back in I use the courtesy docks until I get the trailer.


we could be brothers...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Boatnut
> I guess I am one of those people you see hanging onto a dock line with their thumb up their arse. Just don't understand why a guy I met 20 minutes before won't let me drive his $30,000 truck or his $20,000 boat, I mean they do know my first name.


I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head.. .................


----------



## TravelBoater (Apr 22, 2021)

Greetings all, 

I am planning a trip to Put In Bay in August this year and have been searching for a place to launch my boat that I will trailer down from Michigan. I've found lots of info online which suggests that Mazurik is the best place for me to launch. But I can't find any information anywhere that says what the launch fee is or what the policy is regarding parking, particularly overnight. I plan to spend a few nights on the island, and want to leave my truck & trailer someplace safe. 

I've never been to a launch that actually has separate courtesy docks before. And the parking looks a lot closer from an aerial view than the parking at my home launch. I will be bringing people with me, but unfortunately none of them are comfortable with driving the boat or the long trailer. I don't think that's a skill many people pick up quickly. 

I try to use my captain's call to keep the sound down at the launch, but it doesn't seem to hold indefinitely. And I always try to be respectful of the limits of the ramp -- I stage away from the ramp & don't pull on it until I'm ready to drop in the water and tie to the dock. All my lines are set and my tie-downs removed. I try to share and play nice, and I'm usually in & out faster than crews of 5 with smaller boats.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

There is no charge at that ramp. If you are leaving the trailer I would suggest backing it in so no one can run off with it.


----------



## TravelBoater (Apr 22, 2021)

bobk said:


> There is no charge at that ramp. If you are leaving the trailer I would suggest backing it in so no one can run off with it.





bobk said:


> There is no charge at that ramp. If you are leaving the trailer I would suggest backing it in so no one can run off with it.


Thanks Bob! If I leave the trailer, I'll have to leave the truck too. But by the looks of the aerial view, I'd have to split them because the parking spots don't look long enough. If so, I have a tongue lock I'll be sure to bring with me.

cj


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ahh, they are long enough. Very nice ramps. Im not sure if the ramps at state park (East Harbor State Park) are for general public or are for campers only. I thought those ramps were ok with a parking lot that gets patrolled by park rangers.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

boatnut said:


> I launch there quite often by my self, although mostly during the week. If it happens to be crowded, I will launch , then move boat to courtesy dock then hustle (best I can at my age) back to tow vehicle and go park.
> I almost always go to courtesy dock upon returning from the day's fishing.
> 
> It's always been a pet peeve of mine when I see people launch that have more then one person and they don't either A) have one of the people motor the boat over to courtesy dock or B) have one of the people park the boat. It's not rocket science to train your spouse/fishing buddy/friend to do ONE OR THE OTHER. Mostly , I see someone just hanging on to a dock line with their thumb up their arse.
> ...


If your fishing partner damages your truck-would you pay or they? 

Yeah, accidents happen, I always had my fishing partners park my truck or retrieve it, until we had an incident last year, simple accident, but somebody had to pay.....


----------

